# Budget Gaming PC for 40K



## desiJATT (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello there guys, finally I have decided to buy a new gaming PC after my 12th boards in April, here's the questionnaire filled up.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: *Sole purpose is FPS gaming, to be precise ONLY BF3 and other Frostbite games coming in future (BFBC3, MOH Warfighter). I want to play *atleast* these games on ULTRA settings at good fps.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: *Overall budget in 40K can't extend any further.*

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: *I would prefer an unlocked processor as i will overclock just to feed my enthusiast self desires. Not going to overclock for *large performance gains*. Will invest in a good cooler later on.*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: *Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit (Legit copy) and Ubuntu as a dual boot option.*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: *No, hard drive is not needed right now as i am getting an WD Blue 500 GB hard drive with an old price tag of 2800 rupees, so won't need it now. Also, i have external 500 GB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: *Yes, monitor is need, 21-22 inch will suffice, preferably LED just for the sake of being latest.*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: *Hard disk*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: *April first week.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: *Yes, i have built many PCs before and have experience, so will do it myself.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: *I live in Jalandhar and i'll buy locally. I have a good friend of mine running a famous Gaming Cafe ( NxGT ) who will order it for me.*


11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: *I also want to buy an XBOX 360 controller. Also, the GPU i need is HD 6950 2GB. Will see if i could wait for HD 7850 2GB but nothing less than that.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

A full config with 6950 2gb in 40k?  kind of difficult.




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955/965/970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1)|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|39000~


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 13, 2012)

hmmm... i think you're right, i might not get HD 6950 at this budget. So, my friend at the cafe suggested me this config, and he's promising very low prices as he himself has ordered 20 gaming pcs and promises me to get me corporate discount. This is what he suggests-

AMD Phenom X6 1090T - 8K
Gigabyte G880 USB3 Board - 5.2K
Gskil 1600 MHz RAM - 1.5K
Dell LED 22 inches - 8K
CM Gladiator 430 Cabinet - 3.5K
500 GB WD Blue - 2.8K
HD 6950 2GB - 15K
Corsair Power Supply - 4K
Standard KB/Mouse
Total 48K.

Are the prices reasonable? He's a very good friend so i don't expect him to be false, neither am i unsure about it. But it's very over budgeted. What should I cut out?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Looks good to me,But if you can wait for HD 7850 which is said to be better than 6950.Its just around the corner


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Looks good to me,But if you can wait for HD 7850 which is said to be better than 6950.Its just around the corner



Any idea when it is coming in India?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ Maybe by april 2nd week.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok so, according to the rig specified by thetechfreak, i have changed some with my quotation.. Here is goes..


AMD Phenom X6 1090T - 8K
Gigabyte G880 USB3 Board - 5.2K
Gskil 1600 MHz RAM - 1.5K
Dell LED 22 inches - 8K
CM Gladiator 430 Cabinet - 3.5K NZXT Source - 2.2K
500 GB WD Blue - 2.8K
HD 6950 2GB - 15K
Corsair Power Supply - 4K FSP Saga II 500 - 2.2K
Standard KB/Mouse
Total 48K Now, 45K. How's this config?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

Your from jalandhar nice man..and dont get pc from superdot comp...in jal city


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Your from jalandhar nice man..and dont get pc from superdot comp...in jal city



naaa, I'l be buying it from NxGT guy, he's my friend, and he's selling me with discounted prices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2012)

just don't overclock cpu/gpu on a 500W supply with this config.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 13, 2012)

guys if I downgrade my CPU to Phenom X4, will it create any bottlenecks with my HD6950?

EDIT - So i googled something and found out that X6 is only marginally better than the X4 965, so i can probably save a lot through this downgrade but still retain a good performance score, maybe. Here's what i looked 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-890fx,2613-6.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2012)

6950 will not be bottlenecked by any amd athlon/phenom II quad core.it will probably not be bottlenecked even by a dual core pentium G620 2.6GHz except in 1-2 games & that too at lower than full HD resolution & ultra/max settings.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> 6950 will not be bottlenecked by any amd athlon/phenom II quad core.it will probably not be bottlenecked even by a dual core pentium G620 2.6GHz except in 1-2 games & that too at lower than full HD resolution & ultra/max settings.



Wait, so you mean it will run just fine, ie. upto its full potential with an AMD Phenom X4 965 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2012)

member Jaskanwar Singh is running a 6950 with athlon II x4 for quite some time & as far as i know was the 1st one here to unlock his 6950 to 6970 so yes 6950 will run just fine with x4 965.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> guys if I downgrade my CPU to Phenom X4, will it create any bottlenecks with my HD6950?



at full hd it wont. at lower resolutions it will bottleneck. 



whitestar_999 said:


> member Jaskanwar Singh is running a 6950 with athlon II x4 for quite some time & as far as i know was the 1st one here to unlock his 6950 to 6970 so yes 6950 will run just fine with x4 965.



2nd one. 
1st - rchi84


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Ok so, according to the rig specified by thetechfreak, i have changed some with my quotation.. Here is goes..
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom X6 1090T - 8K
> ...



Get corsair GS600. Benq G222HDL is 22 inch led full-hd and is priced as low as 6.9k. Grab it instead of the dell.

You can get the 7850 when it releases in india and waiting can be worthwhile.
Rest are fine.

You can cut down budget by going for 960t x4. Its a quad core and has chances of getting unlocked into a 6 core. Ask yoir friend if he can get this at a cheaper price.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok vickybat, thanks for your advice...Here's an updated config-

phenom x4 965 BE - 6.6k
g skill ripjaws 1600 mhz 1.6k
gigabyte 880gm usb3 - 5.2k
hdd 500gb - 2.8k
cd drive - 1.1k
keyb/mouse - 1k
monitor Benq 22inch led - 6.9k
speakers 1k
gpu hd6950 15k or hd7850 15k
case nzxt source 2.2k
power supply fsp saga 2.2k

45.6K



> You can cut down budget by going for 960t x4. Its a quad core and has chances of getting unlocked into a 6 core. Ask yoir friend if he can get this at a cheaper price.



Well, i may go with it, but is it stable at that unlock? Do i have to invest in a new cooler for that? How much performance gain would it result into? Will it be at any par with the Phenom X6 CPUs?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at full hd it wont. at lower resolutions it will bottleneck.



Jaskanwar, could please explain it to me a little bit? At low resolution it will bottleneck? You mean at low res my card won't perform well or the cpu won't perform good? I didn't get it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

he probably meant that 6950 wont be using full potential at resolutions below HD.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> he probably meant that 6950 wont be using full potential at resolutions below HD.



i still didn't get it. Anyway, please tell when is the HD7850 releasing in India. Even iCo recommended that to me for overclocking. I don't want to regret buying HD 6950 at the point of time when new HD 7850 was about to be released. If it is scheduled to release in April, then its ok, but if late, then i can't wait.

Also, i have a brother in Dubai, he's coming back on 6th April for sometime, I can tell him to bring the HD 7850, but is it released there?


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 14, 2012)

I3 2100 processor @ 6.4 k
biostar tz68k+ mobo @ 7.5k
g.skill ripjaws 4 gb ram @ 1.7 k 
nvidia geforce gtx550 ti GPU @ 7.7 k 
ASUS optical drive @ 1.2 k
Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU @ 3.3k
cooler master elite 311 cabinet @ 2 k
any keyboard mouse combo @1k
win 7 home basic @5.6 k 

the total is about 37k 
if u don't need to overclock, save 2k on motherboard and buy intel dh67cl 
increase your budget 2k and buy a 21 inch monitor


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ i3 doesnt give a good gaming performance.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 14, 2012)

rabjabber, thanks for suggesting but I won't be going for that rig, its underpowered for my needs.

Bumping to get a reply for my following query. 


desiJATT said:


> Ok vickybat, thanks for your advice...Here's an updated config-
> 
> phenom x4 965 BE - 6.6k
> g skill ripjaws 1600 mhz 1.6k
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2012)

i3 gives a good gaming performance.it is just that for the price of i3 you can get a phenom quad core & i5 is much costlier so i3 is not recommended here.

@desiJATT,when playing at lower resolutions than full HD,say 1280*720,even if graphics card is capable of producing say 100fps in a game because of weak cpu it will only give 70fps because weak cpu can only calculate game logic sufficient for 70fps so cpu is limiting fps.also at full HD max load is on graphics card so even a weak cpu is enough for most cases because usually cpu game logic calculations load is usually lower than load on graphics card.so at full HD if the same weak cpu is calculating game logic sufficient for 70fps graphics card can only give 60fps because of high load so in this case gpu is limiting the fps.

those games which utilize more than 2 cores the load on dual core cpu will be more than a quad core cpu.again for games which use 2 cores a faster dual core will have less load than a slow quad core.to give you an idea as of now a pentium G620 2.6GHz can easily handle any game at full HD coupled with a powerful graphics card like 6950.even at lower resolutions G620 will easily achieve ~60fps or above on almost all games with a 6950.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i3 gives a good gaming performance.it is just that for the price of i3 you can get a phenom quad core & i5 is much costlier so i3 is not recommended here.
> 
> @desiJATT,when playing at lower resolutions than full HD,say 1280*720,even if graphics card is capable of producing say 100fps in a game because of weak cpu it will only give 70fps because weak cpu can only calculate game logic sufficient for 70fps so cpu is limiting fps.also at full HD max load is on graphics card so even a weak cpu is enough for most cases because usually cpu game logic calculations load is usually lower than load on graphics card.so at full HD if the same weak cpu is calculating game logic sufficient for 70fps graphics card can only give 60fps because of high load so in this case gpu is limiting the fps.
> 
> those games which utilize more than 2 cores the load on dual core cpu will be more than a quad core cpu.again for games which use 2 cores a faster dual core will have less load than a slow quad core.to give you an idea as of now a pentium G620 2.6GHz can easily handle any game at full HD coupled with a powerful graphics card like 6950.even at lower resolutions G620 will easily achieve ~60fps or above on almost all games with a 6950.



I couldn't have found more detailed answer to my query even on the wikipedia! I now get it crystal clear, and good thing is, m getting an HD monitor, so i can be now assured that there will be no bottlenecks whatsoever.  Thank you, +rep for your post!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2012)

@desiJATT, try this config:
AMD Phenom X6 960T - 7K
Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H - 3.8k
Corsair 4Gb DDR3 - 1.1k
Dell LED 22 inches - 8K
500 GB WD Blue - 2.8K
Corsair CX500W - 3.3k
Logitech MK200 - 0.7k

TOTAL: 26.7k

now wait for HD7850 else grab HD6870 which is sufficient for now.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i3 gives a good gaming performance.it is just that for the price of i3 you can get a phenom quad core & i5 is much costlier so i3 is not recommended here.
> 
> @desiJATT,when playing at lower resolutions than full HD,say 1280*720,even if graphics card is capable of producing say 100fps in a game because of weak cpu it will only give 70fps because* weak cpu can only calculate game logic sufficient for 70fps so cpu is limiting fps*.also at full HD max load is on graphics card so even a weak cpu is enough for most cases because usually cpu game logic calculations load is usually lower than load on graphics card.so at full HD if the same weak cpu is calculating game logic sufficient for 70fps graphics card can only give 60fps because of high load so in this case gpu is limiting the fps.
> 
> those games which utilize more than 2 cores the load on dual core cpu will be more than a quad core cpu.again for games which use 2 cores a faster dual core will have less load than a slow quad core.to give you an idea as of now a pentium G620 2.6GHz can easily handle any game at full HD coupled with a powerful graphics card like 6950.even at lower resolutions G620 will easily achieve ~60fps or above on almost all games with a 6950.


Very interesting things about CPU Load when games are played.
There is no doubt about what you said on CPU has higher chances to become a bottleneck at lower resolutions, while at HD Its GPU which takes heavy load and will be limiting the FPS.

In some other thread there was talk about Phenom II X4+6950 1 GB and Core i5 2500+6850. (Both combinations have approx similar costs.)
what you said about this was the difference in FPS won't be as high as expected at lower than HD resolution. while at HD Resolution Phenom II X4+6950 will clearly outperform. As displays are getting cheaper, its easily affordable for gamers to get 22inch displays or more allowing them to enjoy HD Gaming. So if its for gaming purpose @ HD what combination would you be willing to suggest?

also i understand that at lower resolutions, Core i5 will be outperforming Phenom II X4 but with those GPU combinations i am not sure how much the difference of FPS will be there at even lower resolutions. Even if there is a big difference, would that really offset the gains of Phenom II X4+6950 at HD Resolutions.

what i want to really know is that 
price difference of Phenom II X4 and Core i5 is 4k - 5K. For a gamer playing @ HD Resolution, is this 4K - 5K well spent on Core i5 or GPU? strictly in FPS terms, which config will be the winner?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice and simple explanation *whitestar999*.

A cpu also has to compute physics calculations that are part of x86 codepath. Almost every game engine nowadays has a physics engine. There are other logic that a cpu handles ( AI is one example). But the rendering part is completely handled by the GPU.

Nowadays a good quadcore cpu is generally recommended as an all round gaming processor so that it can optimally feed the gpu its share of data. If the synchronization between cpu and gpu is disturbed by a weak cpu i.e its not fast enough to compute its share of calculations to give the gpu, the latter has to wait resulting in reduced output and in this case reduced framerates.

Thus a cpu bottlenecking occurs. In fullhd or higher resolutions, as you said, workload on a gpu increases and it takes more time to render and this gives the weak cpu to compensate. Lets say in lower resolutions, it took the gpu to render 60 frames in one second, at fullhd, it will take 40 frames in one second. Say the cpu was not able to compute logic (AI and other stuff) for 60 frames but is capable of delivering to 50 frames in one sec. So the overall drop. Now for 40 frames, the same cpu is capable enough without any resulting loss. So bottlenecking disappears.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 15, 2012)

> what i want to really know is that
> price difference of Phenom II X4 and Core i5 is 4k - 5K. For a gamer playing @ HD Resolution, is this 4K - 5K well spent on Core i5 or GPU? strictly in FPS terms, which config will be the winner?


member jaskanwar is running a 6950 unlocked to a 6970 with athlon II x4 at full HD with no problems so a phenom II is more than enough for any graphics card & at full HD gpu is the most important factor so any extra cash should be spent on graphics card.of course if you have the budget to afford an i5 along with graphics card then that would be best but if not then for gaming at least there is no problem.

cheapest i5 can be get for ~9500 in nehru place,delhi/lamington road,mumbai while cheapest phenom II costs ~6000-6500(depending on place).a decent amd mobo will cost ~3500 with no extra features like usb3,sata3 while DH67CL costs ~5400 with all these features.difference in processor price is ~3000 but performance gain is significant.difference in mobo price is ~2000 but you are getting extra & useful features.(amd mobo with same features will cost almost same as DH67CL).


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 15, 2012)

> cheapest i5 can be get for ~9500 in nehru place,delhi/lamington road,mumbai while cheapest phenom II costs ~6000-6500(depending on place).a decent amd mobo will cost ~3500 with no extra features like usb3,sata3 while DH67CL costs ~5400 with all these features.difference in processor price is ~3000 but performance gain is significant.difference in mobo price is ~2000 but you are getting extra & useful features.(amd mobo with same features will cost almost same as DH67CL).


How about Phenom II X4 840 which is closer to 5k price. I hope some decent quad core will come in the place of Athlon II X4 at 4 to 5K, that will be gr8 for budget gamers. But AMD is replacing entire line with APUs adding more n more GPU performance and jacking up prices. Its hard for budget gamers in future to choose either these APUs with low per core efficiency or costly Intel quad cores & compromise with less powerful GPU.

BTW, out of above two CPU-GPU combinations, which one might go obsolete first? by obsolete i mean "being unable to meet minimum gaming requirements of a future game".
one would definitely like his config to last as long as possible, would be  even ready to play at low resolutions, low settings.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 15, 2012)

I would request the moderators to *NOT* lock this topic after the discussion ends because if i want to ask about something, i have a place to ask in, atleast i don't have to make a new topic for it. Also, after my buy, ill be updating this thread with pics and most probably will do a review about the products I bought.


Now ontopic, So i have decided to ask my brother to get HD 7850 from Dubai if he gets it. If he doesn't, ill probably wait for 1-2 weeks if it releases in india, but if it doesn't ill go with the HD 6950 2GB version. Ill be replying to individual posts by quoting as soon as i reach home. Writing from a mobile. Thank you guys for the help, ill let you know my last config.



ajaymailed said:


> Very interesting things about CPU Load when games are played.
> There is no doubt about what you said on CPU has higher chances to become a bottleneck at lower resolutions, while at HD Its GPU which takes heavy load and will be limiting the FPS.
> 
> In some other thread there was talk about Phenom II X4+6950 1 GB and Core i5 2500+6850. (Both combinations have approx similar costs.)
> ...



i5 is useless for me mate, i qn't be doing any CPU intensive tasks except for gaming. I will be developing in Java and C++ which doesn't really require any raw power, so I am pretty happy with going with Phenom X4 960.

Also, I wanted to ask, that the motherboard i am opting for supports Sata3. The HDD i am buying is Sata2, will Sata3 give me a real performance boost, i don't care on spending a few more bucks for getting another hdd other than i specified. Please let me. Also, If i get the HD7850 from Dubai, will i get the warranty cover here?

BTW, my *almost* final config is this --

Phenom X4 960 --- 6957
Gigabyte GA-880GM USB3 --- 5200
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT 4Gx1 --- 1200
500 GB HDD --- 2800
NZXT Source 210 --- 2500
FSP Saga II 500W --- 2200 Corsair CX430 --- 2500
Optical Drive --- 1100
KB/Mouse --- 700
Speaker --- 1000
Monitor Benq G2222HDL --- 7600
HD 6950 2GB or HD 7850 2GB ~ 15000

Total 46,457


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

go for Corsair CX430W instead of FSP unit. the 400W have extremely short length for the 12V EPS cable. the 500W may have longer cable still better go for CX430W. 1yr extra warranty for a little more and can easily power 6950.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok Sam, wrote that down, but will it be able to handle future overclocking of CPU and GPU? 
My CPU is unlocked as u know, and i might unlcok HD 6950 to 6970 after some time to get performance gains, so will it blend?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2012)

> Ok Sam, wrote that down, but will it be able to handle future overclocking of CPU and GPU?


 Unlocking yesm but not overclocking sadly


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Unlocking yesm but not overclocking sadly



You mean i can unlock HD6950 to HD6970 with this but can't overclock my CPU? Be clear please.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Ok Sam, wrote that down, but will it be able to handle future overclocking of CPU and GPU?



for that you'll need a 500-600W PSU. when overclock, or unlocked, Phenom II power draw shots up. so if you can, go for Seasonic 520W unit. you can always postpone the GPU purchase till Fermi is launched which should guarantee pricedrop across all AMD GPUs.



desiJATT said:


> My CPU is unlocked as u know, and i might unlcok HD 6950 to 6970 after some time to get performance gains, so will it blend?



don't expect current HD6950 to be unlocked to 6970. i read (or was told) that AMD now laser cuts the die so you get HD6950 only. so there is almost no chance that it'll unlock. but HD7850 "may" unlock to HD7870, if it has any switchable bios.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 15, 2012)

Sam, now i'm really, i mean really thinking about postponing the GPU because so many people have advised me to wait, and i don't want regret that later when 6950 lurks around at 10-13k. (I have always regretted when i tried to fight with the world regarding my own decision, because they told me not to do so, and I don't want it to happen again)

And I read HD 7850 DOES NOT have bios switch  So no unlocking, just overclocking the clocks. Also, i won't be overclocking CPU anytime before 1 year.

But please, can someone confirm WHEN, i mean on some particular week in April, is the New 7800 series launching? And when is nVidia Fermi Kepler (i guess sam you got it wrong  )going to be released? My final config depends on this release.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Sam, now i'm really, i mean really thinking about postponing the GPU because so many people have advised me to wait, and i don't want regret that later when 6950 lurks around at 10-13k. (I have always regretted when i tried to fight with the world regarding my own decision, because they told me not to do so, and I don't want it to happen again)



other too will say the same thing. as current 6950 have almost no chance of unlocking, there is absolutely no use getting it for now. also HD7850 should be priced at 13-15k. i think you can manage a month on IGP.



desiJATT said:


> And I read HD 7850 DOES NOT have bios switch  So no unlocking, just overclocking the clocks. Also, i won't be overclocking CPU anytime before 1 year.



so unlocking is not recommended. you may end up with a perfectly unusable GPU. though it can be done by Xfiring another 7850 and flashing bios on first GPU. but first need to know if anyone have unlocked 7850 or any safe procedure. for now this doesn't makes any sense.



desiJATT said:


> And when is nVidia Fermi Kepler (i guess sam you got it wrong  )going to be released? My final config depends on this release.



yup. that was a nasty typo 

Even when Kepler is launched, it will be launched in stages. so a 7850 competitor mayn't appear till summer. or Nvidia may start by targeting 7850


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 16, 2012)

So, after some research i have found that the HD7800 series will get launched on 19th March, I will be buying the PC in the 1st week of April, and if it isn't released yet, ill be waiting for it to be released because if i tend to save some money on the GPU (7850 will be around 13-14K) ill probably invest it into Phenom X6. So the verdict now is, I'll wait until the new HD7800 is released and *then* finalise the config. 

I would request the moderators to please let this topic *remain open*, as i would be posting my future queries here. I am very thankful to all those who helped me in this thread, i have repped all the posts which i did find useful and informative. Thank you for you time!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^desiJATT : Dude am from amritsar and am in the same boat. Would you plz tell me any Good shop in Jalandhar city which sells the PC in reasonable rates ????

aNd besT of lucK for your 12th boarDs !!!!!


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 16, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> ^^desiJATT : Dude am from amritsar and am in the same boat. Would you plz tell me any Good shop in Jalandhar city which sells the PC in reasonable rates ????
> 
> aNd besT of lucK for your 12th boarDs !!!!!



haha a2mn2002 22 ji, Jalandhar has many computer shops, but none of them sells any high end component! You can't even find an i5 in Jalandhar! They say, they assemble PCs with total budget of 12000 and you are asking us for a *processor* which costs this much? They are stunned, fortunately, as you might know, my friend Harpreet has opened a gaming launge, NxGT Gaming Launge, and he is the ONLY one in Jalandhar who can get you ANY component which you want, and that too at good rates! Best of luck, and PM me if you want more info, ill give you my number if you ever need to come to Jalandhar


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ PMed 22g.


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 18, 2012)

Dear Friends what about the following configuration any changes that u can suggest
Processor- I3-2100
M. Board- ASUS P8 H61- MLx
GUP- ATI 6770
Cabinet- Cooler Master Elite 310
PSU- Corsair 450W
RAM - 4GB DDR3 
Keyboard Mouse- Logitech 200
Dvd writer- Sony
Moniter- LG E2260
UPS- APC 700W


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> Dear Friends what about the following configuration any changes that u can suggest
> Processor- I3-2100
> M. Board- ASUS P8 H61- MLx
> GUP- ATI 6770
> ...



Hello.
It would be better if you made your own thread.

Anyways, would recommend getting a AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @Rs.6.5k
and a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @Rs.2.7k 
instead of the current i3 config


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys i couldn't find the HD7850 in Dubai and even in the UK  The only option remains is either get it from US or buy the HD6950 2GB. Now m screwed


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Just be patient and wait buddy. It'll be released in a month or so. I guess you can do with the IGP meanwhile. Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Sking (Mar 28, 2012)

I need 1080p 19" led
suggest any with price.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 28, 2012)

Sking said:


> I need 1080p 19" led
> suggest any with price.



Stop spamming multiple threads for your query.

Anyways get any LG or AOC ones, they are good and will be anywhere between 5-6K.


----------



## Sking (Mar 28, 2012)

okiess.....


----------

